# Official Game Thread: Portland Trail Blazers @ Los Angeles Lakers (Tuesday, 4-6-2004)



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Portland (39-37, Away: 15-23) at Los Angeles (53-24, Home: 32-6) 
Game time: 7:00 PM PST, 10:00 PM EST

National TV: TNT

Local (Portland) Radio: 750 KXL AM 
Local (Portland) Spanish Radio: 1150 KRMZ

Local (Los Angeles) TV: FSN
Local (Los Angeles) Radio: KLAC-AM (570 AM)
Local (Los Angeles) Spanish Radio: KWKW-AM (1330 AM)

----------------------------

Portland hasn't lost a season series to the Lakers in 10 years. The last time the Blazers won a game in LA was December 25th, 2000.

Blazers and Lakers are 1-1 head to head this year, each team winning once on their home floor.

Portland needs a victory to keep any sort of play off hopes alive. LA needs a victory to try and reclaim the #1 seed of the Western Conference.

Should be an interesting game.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Lets get this W


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If ever there was a must win, this is it. Portland can't afford to lose anymore ground to Utah and they need this win against the Lakers. To bad the Kings have fallen off, it looks like Los Angeles is going to be trying for home court by winning out also and that is going to hurt Portland's chances of playing a Laker team that doesn't care.

Anywho, BEAT LA!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ill be posting in this thread tonight since you guys will be more active than the Laker board. Im hoping the Lakers win by 20+ , but not likely, probably gonna be a competitive game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

and on another note, Im really hoping the Blazers play the Lakers in the first round. Its unfortunate they got 4 games against the Lakers and the Spurs. But heres my reasoning on why I want them to play the Lakers in the first round:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=87544&forumid=12


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Lets get this W


PREACH ON!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Theo cannot guard Shaq one on one. The only way we can "stop" Shaq is if Theo plays him off the ball.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Ill be posting in this thread tonight since you guys will be more active than the Laker board. Im hoping the Lakers win by 20+ , but not likely, probably gonna be a competitive game.


Welcome aboard for tonights game HallOfFamer, enjoy your stay tonight. How about that shot by Jalen Rose to beat Cavs tonight? WOW! 

Hi ABM :wave:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Close game tonight, 0 - 0 !!!!!!!  

Beat LA 
:twave:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Close game tonight, 0 - 0 !!!!!!!
> 
> Beat LA
> :twave:


its time to break out the "beat LA" wav that GymRat gave me (and several others)


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Ernie is a moron, Tonights second game is Houston vs. Los Angeles!

Barkley shut him up quick! 

Go Charles!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Crap, here we go again, Shaq and his 5 seconds in the key.....no call again! UGH!!!!:sour:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

****in' Home cookin'!!!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

21-2 run and counting...

dominance.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> 21-2 run and counting...
> 
> dominance.


way too early to be content.

they have to keep doing what they're doing and pray the Lakers don't wake up.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

goddamn, we're gettin hammered and that d miles dunk was straight up embarassing.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

20-0 run at Staples. Just like Game 2 in 2000.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

lets hope they continue this in the 2nd and 3rd and 4th.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This is one of those games we'll remember for a LONG TIME, no matter how it ends.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Wow, you guys managed to get the season high in points in a quarter against the Lakers with 37.


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

Best 1st quarter theyve played all year! Maybe that hornets loss stung them pretty bad


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh please let the bench be able to keep this up!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I just looked at the score on the internet.... 

can not watch it live. :banghead:

am I seeing things???? 37-21 after 1 ????


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

two words.
go figure.

man oh man why couldn't they have played that last game like this??


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmm... Just like that, the lakers cut into the lead.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Who the hell is this Gill guy? Never heard of him


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Gill with the wild shot and foul, miss the FT

Randolph the rebound though

Randolph with the 8 foot jumper

41-25 Portland

Kobe blocked by SAR!

DA misses a shot, Blazers the rebound

Zach misses a shot,

Lakers come down, miss 2 straight shots,

Zach the rebound

Ball stolen from DA,

Medvadenko (not sure on the spelling, and I really don't care either) gets called with an Offensive Foul!

Miles with the 11 foot Jumper!

43-25 9:10 left in the 2nd


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Who the hell is this Gill guy? Never heard of him


UFA who Portland picked up recently... he rarely plays

STOMP


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I just looked at the score on the internet....
> 
> can not watch it live. :banghead:
> ...


I know what you mean, I just got home and turned it on!:jawdrop: 

How can this be the same team that just lost at home to a .500 team without their two best players?

AWW, who cares???:rbanana: :cheers:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Abdur-Rahim has 3 assists in 3 minutes!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jackie- because the Hornets played better D than the Lakers and played with more heart.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We all know its early and it takes 48 minutes.............

so start up the roller coaster and enjoy Magic Mountain, its gonna be a good ride


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ruben got away with one there.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

After a TV time out:

Lakers with the ball

SAR knocks the ball away!

Blazers with it

Miles misses a shot

Lakers the rebound

Eddie Gill steals a pass!

Blazers the ball.

8 second violation on Portland, Gill didn't get across the Timeline quickly enough

Kobe blocked by Ratliff!!

Kobe Blocked again!

Kobe misses the putback!

Blazers the rebound

Gill takes a long 2, misses,

LA rebound

Fisher throws it away! Ratliff steals! LA with 10 turnovers already!

Gill throws it away, Patterson fouls Shaq, Patterson with a delay of game warning

Still 43-27 Portland with 6:00 left in the 2nd quarter

Lakers call a full Time Out


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

True, maybe we blow this lead, go down 15 and then rally back to win. Who knows?

But it doesn't HAVE to be a roller coaster. How about we just blow these suckers out?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hasn't been any scoring in quite some time. Lots of turn overs on both sides in the last 3 minutes or so.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

6 points in the first six minutes of the 2nd quarter. Uh oh. If the Lakers were scoring....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

You guys are fun to watch and haven't seen Miles play like this since he was a Clipper....


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

George pulls up with a 3... No good. LA 0-6 from 3 pt range

Blazers the rebound.

Miles has the ball knocked out of bounds, portland still with it

Damon with a long 2, no good.

Kobe the rebound

George misses a shot, Shaq the rebound and put back

43-29 Portland

Malone steals the ball, to Shaq, 

George with the dunk BLOCKED BY RATLIFF!

Officials rule a goal tend, basket counts

43-31 Portland

Patterson's shot blocked out of bounds by Oneal, 24 second violation on Portland

Randolph and Anderson back in for Patterson and SAR for Portland.

Malone shots an airball 20 footer, Payton saves it to Miles.

Miles is fouled by George

Anderson misses a 3, Lakers the Rebound

Oneal throws it out of bounds, 11 TOs on LA.

Miles Crosses George over and floats it in!

45-31 Portland 3:30 left first half

Shaq throws it away!

Miles behind the back to Damon for the Lay up!

47-31 Portland

Kobe pulls up with a jumper, No good,

Shaq called for a push off

Davis in for Theo.

Damon misses a double pump, Lakers the rebound

Kobe with a huge dunk! And a late foul call on Miles!

2:32 47-33 Portland, Kobe shooting free throws after a portland Time out


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

George to Ratliff facial wouldve been better had that ball not hit Theos shoulder, but the Kobe to Miles facial was nice. Other than that, Lakers are playing like crap, Blazers are playing great.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> George to Ratliff facial wouldve been better had that ball not hit Theos shoulder, but the Kobe to Miles facial was nice. Other than that, Lakers are playing like crap, Blazers are playing great.


don't worry, the Blazers will "let" the Lakers back in before the games over. Hell, maybe the half.:upset:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Kobe shooting one FT for a 3 point

Kobe hits the FT. LA 4-7 from the foul line

Zach drives on Malone and flips it in! 12 points for Randolph

49-34 Portland

LA shoots, misses, Blazers the rebound

Miles throws it away, Portland's 11th Turn over

Miles out, Patterson back in

Fisher in for George for LA.

Payton lays it up, Blocked by Dale Davis!

Randolph against malone, Zach travelles, 12th Turnover on Portland.

Davis commits the foul on Shaq. His First

1:24 left in the first half

Payton hits an open 3, LA's first of the game

49-37 Portland

Malone knocks a pass off Randolph and out of bounds

Davis knocks it away! Z-Bo steals! Fast break to Anderson he lays it in!

51-37 Portland

Bryant draws a foul from Randolph, and puts it in

Bryant trys for a 3 point play:
Oneal out of the game, Medvendinko in
Kobe hits the FT

51-40 Portland.

Play stopped

23.2 left in the second quarter

Portland calls a 20 second time out.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Think positive, Hap. Let's just blow these dudes out.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Another note, KOBE: STOP SHOOTING!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Play resumes

Blazers don't get a shot away before the end of the half.

Score at half time:

51-40 Portland.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

51-40 Blazers lead. We held you guys to 14 points in the 2nd. Hopefully we could hold you guys to that in the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers are playing very good ball, I hope we're not let down tonight


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Blazers can take their game to another notch in second half. Lakers haven't seen our A game yet. 

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Man they really got some calls down the stretch.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Man they really got some calls down the stretch.


I think its been well officiated so far. The refs are letting them play and not calling any ticky tack fouls. They even let Patterson slam the ball without handing him a T. Good job by the refs so far.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I haven't been able to see the game at all tonight, but it sounds like the Blazers have been doing a good job keeping Shaq and Kobe contained so far.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> I think its been well officiated so far. The refs are letting them play and not calling any ticky tack fouls. They even let Patterson slam the ball without handing him a T. Good job by the refs so far.


I agree, at least, from what I've heard so far.

My problem is with the morons opperating the score board.

Whoever runs the scorers table needs to stop trying to cheat. Seriously. I mean, there is Home Cookin', and then there's cheating.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> I think its been well officiated so far. The refs are letting them play and not calling any ticky tack fouls. They even let Patterson slam the ball without handing him a T. Good job by the refs so far.


Goaltending call (called on Theo)
phantom charging on Shareef
Another goaltending call (called on Darius)

that's 4 points right there.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Surprise state of the half (and one for Play): Zach leads in assists, with 5.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The reffing WAS weak in the first half. LA had four fouls at the very beginning of the game (in the first 2:30 of the game, to be exact) and only got 4 the rest of the first half.

LA looked disinterested for much of the first quarter; I have no idea why Mo Cheeks called a timeout when Portland was on such a big run, considering Phil was letting the Lakers "play through" (i.e., fall farther behind).

Great to be up at the half. Hopefully our guards can hang onto the ball (7 turnovers between Damon, DA and Gill in the first half) and the team can hold on for the win.

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm gonna be away for a few minutes, so I will probably miss the first few minutes of the second half for the written Play by play notation.

I'll be back as soon as I can though.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> Goaltending call (called on Theo)
> ...


I dont want to start an argument here, I know im a guest on these boards, but it was a right goaltending call. If you saw the slow motion replay, Devean dunked it, it went all the way through the rim, it hit Theos shoulder and it came out.

I thought the Shareef charge was called correctly as well.

I didnt see the goaltending on Darius, bathroom break.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

I knew he could dish it out. Anyways, great game Blazers are really dominating. 

The only thing that pissed me off was Barkley saying we wouldn't make the playoffs, go on some slim fast fat ***!!! 

lol, anyways great game, if you guys can watch it but aren't turn it on!

PS: I still want Telfair!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> I knew he could dish it out. Anyways, great game Blazers are really dominating.
> 
> The only thing that pissed me off was Barkley saying we wouldn't make the playoffs, go on some slim fast fat ***!!!
> ...


that's no diff than this board.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont want to start an argument here, I know im a guest on these boards, but it was a right goaltending call. If you saw the slow motion replay, Devean dunked it, it went all the way through the rim, it hit Theos shoulder and it came out.


Wrong. It hit his bicept, but the same result. Correct call.



> I thought the Shareef charge was called correctly as well.


The charge was awful. It was a huge flop by Malone ... Reef didn't dip his shoulder and Malone was moving ... no way that's a charge. 

If it is ... I'd like the Blazers to get some points back from the five offensive fouls from Shaq.

[/quote]I didnt see the goaltending on Darius, bathroom break. [/QUOTE]

The goaltend was a tough one ... it MIGHT have hit the backboard .. but I think it was too close to call ... thus the refs should let play resume and call nothing.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> Surprise state of the half (and one for Play): Zach leads in assists, with 5.


Eh. He's still selfish. 

Of course, his shot selection has been a bit better then normal. He isn't forcing it. He's getting some easy looks. That's what the team needs to get for him -- easy looks.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> I knew he could dish it out. Anyways, great game Blazers are really dominating.
> 
> The only thing that pissed me off was Barkley saying we wouldn't make the playoffs, go on some slim fast fat ***!!!
> ...


well, of the 3 teams, the Blazers by far have the hardest schedule, and by far, have the least chance at making the playoffs.

Barkley wasn't exactly saying anything outlandish.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Eh. He's still selfish.
> ...


yup. selective shooting by everyone is great. Although DA started chucking them up at the end, it's nice to see the players easing up on unnecessary shots. The extra passes really lubricated that run.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

heh...good start. let the comeback commence!:upset:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

What the hell was Stoudamire thinking with that shot? UGH!!!!:sour:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Shake and bake Zach!!!!!! LOL :laugh:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Schedule means nothing. NOTHING.

The team that wants it the most will go to the playoffs no matter WHO they play.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe 4-19:upset:


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

I know Hap, but aren't you sick or Barkley not giving us any love?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> I know Hap, but aren't you sick or Barkley not giving us any love?


not really..the minute he gives the team love, is the minute something bad will happen.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This is another email from the dude that hates the Blazers.
Actually he hates everybody but the Lakers..
I will be anxious to hear his next email...




next up: portland 
they suck.

frisco north, where marx is the opiate of the masses. gayward poetry readings of postmodern drivel, prized only by vogons, where words are deconstructed, relativists deny the facts, and knowledge is declared unknowable. no wonder curt cobain blew his brains onto a wall. 

damon looks like a crappy little pg. damon acts like a crappy little pg. damon smells like a crappy little pg. damon thinks like a crappy little pg. damon shoots like a crappy little pg. damon runs the point like a crappy little pg. so a reasonable person would believe that damon is a crappy little pg. 

but no.
this is portland, land of, "you can't be sure that the color red that you see is the same color red that i see, right?"
<gheesh..>

so it's like, i mean, really, can anyone for-sure, i mean totally for-sure know that damon is a crappy little pg? how could you know for sure? how would you know if you knew? it's all unknowable in portland, since they believe that you really can't know -- even with effort. 

but that's the postmodern world, centered in portland oregon. deny the meaning of words. declare facts unknowable. declare knowledge unattainable. mix 

so it's possible that damon is about to break out, right? and we really can't know for-sure that he's not going to take-over the game if we leave him in, right? you can't prove that he won't, so we leave him in the game.

can you prove that derek anderson is too short to be an effective wing? prove-prove-prove? you can't. so dude starts at the 2. no one can be veridically certain that ruben patterson will rape again, so he backs-up the wings. no worries. woods could drive home safely, right? it's just not knowable, so dude gets the keys.

coach cheeks is alice in wonderland, a kindly get-along soul who's thrust into the world of caterpillars with bongs and eat-me imprinted ecstasy tabs. it's all stuff and nonsense, sentence first, verdict afterwards, so the doorknob is never at a comfortable height for coach mo. that "key" in the table is a kilo. qyntel woods is dipping in the treacle well. one rule applies: Rule Forty-two. All persons more than a mile high to leave the court and go to the losers lockerroom where pippen cried like a **** weasel, so darius miles shows up two miles high.
it's a pool of tears for old coach mo, who is aging faster than the painting in bill clinton's attic. it's like a time-lapse of fruit rotting. philly wants permission to talk to mo and bring him back. we'll see. dude could use a ladle of ponce de leon's private reserve before he gets a call from central casting to play methuselah older brother. the fact that mo hasn't blown his brains out yet is not evidence that portland isn't bat-**** crazy. 

they have talent. randolph and rahim are outstanding postups, but they get along like booze and pills. ratliff is a keen shotblocker. but miles eats candy and drinks soda and shows up two miles high for every game. plus. the backcourt is small and crappy. the fact that portland is in the 8th playoff spot means that there are seven good teams out west. 

we could see these deluded bungholes in the playoffs, so it's not a bad idea to crush their shriveled testicles (you can't prove that they're not shriveled) and step on the corpses as we head upcourt. i'm thinking farenheit-centigrade score.

then maybe stop-in on a coffee shop and listen to the drivel of a pompous unwashed, yammering on and on about how "alternatives" to "society" and how barabas could be rehabilitated, and how no one can be for-sure certain that the scoreboard you read and the scoreboard that i read say the same thing. portland seeks alternatives so vigorously that even incest is considered relative. 

sucks to be them.

blessings,
blanked out name


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

like I need to read the ramblings of an idiot..

btw, does anyone else sense several 3 pointers (or 3 point plays) for the Lakers coming up really soon?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

some sweet calls to end the 3rd  at least two of the Lakers are doing their part

STOMP


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Beat LA
> :twave:


Come on everyone.... qtr break... get up off your feet


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Rahim is invisible.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

is it me, or does SAR look super slow?


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Oh man, I know this fourth quarter is going to give me a heart attacks. It's the Blazers... you know they are going to give up the lead somehow and try to come back in the last moments.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We ain't giving up nothing.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I said several weeks ago he has aged since he came here.
He looks super slow.

course he looked slow in Atlanta also..


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Reefer dominating.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Incredible defense tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

heheh...SAR broke off the cement shoes!

of course, Meddy ain't exactly speedy Medvadenko


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

dominating??
I must be watching a different game..
he has made 2 baskets.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

WHEN you score can be as important as how many you score.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

big leads in the 4th qtr against the lakers with 7 mins to go make me nervous


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Nathan,that's the most accurate thing you have ever said.


But the dominating thing was way off..
man he was struggling to make close in baskets.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jackie, [strike]you're pretty clueless. [/strike]Considering, I've posted point blank stats and facts on this board, that was not the most accurate thing I've EVER said.

Please learn.

 Come on Eric, you don't need to ruin an otherwise perfect thread by saying that.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
This game is great !!

I called the prediction of 

Blazers 88

Lakers 80

It's 91 - 73 right now!
*


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

another muffed shot right at the basket..
a dominating muffed shot tho..:laugh:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Moderator, the thread was long ago contaminated by Jackie's post of that long email of hot air.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

great game !
back court scores: Blazers win.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

See? We didn't have to blow this lead.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

[strike]Nathan,you really are laughable..
I feel like I am talking to a little kid..
pulease ![/strike]

Just enjoy the win.

No name calling.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Ratliff is a monster  
I can see why you guys like him so much now


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Warrors game will be TOUGH.

After this? Second game of back to back. Warriors playing like best team in NBA.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Theo and Darius are really terriffic !!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

come on people. Keep it on the game.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Randolph gained a couple points in my books. He was on the bench cheering our boys on. 

Now, see ... a player like that ... I can root for.

Play.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Theo and Darius are really terriffic !!


Miles seems to have really improved since coming to the Blazers.. He's really impressed me tonight, considering this is the first time I've seen him get some playing time since his games as a Clipper


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Final Score ...

Blazers 91 

Lakers 80



I predicted the score almost ...

Blazers 88


Lakers 80
*


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

GREAT GAME GOOD JOB BLAZERS!!!

Now the real truth is will they show up 2morrow.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Kobe was really bothered tonight by the defense..
he looked rattled.
Shaq looked stunned..
Rick looked ...greasy.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Good game guys, actually you gave us an *** whooping. Hopefully we can give you one in return at the Rose Garden. Ill be back here for game 82. Oh and please kick San Antonios *** twice. Later guys.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

HOW SWEET IT IS! There is nothing better than blowing out the Lakers in the Staples Center! That is a redeeming performance by the team!

NO LETDOWNS!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks HOF... I hope we beat ya again. We may need it badly to make the playoffs...

Whoooooooooo hooooooo we won...

one game at a time. next : GS :woot:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Nice pic jackiejackal
*


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

the pic was taken off Ebay.. last week !
I thought it would give us luck if I glared at it everyday on my 
desktop.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Aargh. I had to miss pretty much the whole thing, thanks to being back at work tonight (if anyone can guess what's running on port 80 on win2k, not iis, that won't let Tomcat have it, send it my way). I watched the last few minutes of stats roll by, at least.

My favorite part? Lakers starters still in trying to come back with 2 minutes to go. Of course, it's all still a somewhat painful reminder of just how good this team can be with decent guardplay.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Impressive, very impressive...terrific defense.

I can't get over how good this team can be one night and how bad the next...is this really the same team that got beat at home by a depleted Hornets team?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Tonights game is really a perfect example of the weakness of this
team..
yes the weakness.

They beat the Lakers tonight for one reason.
Backcourt scored.

They can't beat the worst team in the league,when the backcourt
doesn't score.
Despite some very very good games from the front court.

I guess what I am trying to say is,I wish the backcourt didn't have
such a do or die role.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is,I wish the backcourt didn't have
> such a do or die role.


Absolutely. Or, alternatively, if the back court DID have such a major role, I wish it were better than it is 

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

this blazers team i feel is headed in the right direction


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls fan here. Just wanna say you guys have got D Miles playin the best the _I've_ seen him play in a long time. 

Also, you guys are funner to watch now than before. Congrats on the V.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I only caught the last 2 minutes of the game and groaned when I saw the score. It's comical how inconsistent this team is.

Dan


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

How can we trade Zach? He was excellent tonight. I was actually glad he was up cheering..yes he does have flaws that I see, I am not THAT biased. But seriously why were Darius and Zach beched the whole 4th quarter? Reef was palying fine so I see no Zach, but Ruben played terrible in my eyes,and Dmiles seemed like anytime he touched it something good would happen. I was loving his d on Kobe.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Well not to detract from the spirit of an awesome victory in LA, we make trades if it improves the team, plain and simple. Anyone is eligible to be traded.

I enjoy watching the effort of this team. Lots of energy sometimes. They seem to be coherent as a team. But its too bad we are so guard dependant. I hate to sound like a broken record, but our frontline is awesome (especially when Dale shows up). Man oh man if Dale had done that ll year long, things would be different.

Wishing for an improved guard core next year, some how some way..... :gopray:


Way to go guys, you played great tonight. We are proud of your effort and defense tonight. :woot:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> But seriously why were Darius and Zach beched the whole 4th quarter? Reef was palying fine so I see no Zach, but Ruben played terrible in my eyes,and Dmiles seemed like anytime he touched it something good would happen. I was loving his d on Kobe.


2 reasons IMO. Mo and the team really need to get Shareef out of his funk. They play the next night against a very tough Golden State team.

So Mo didn't want to play anyone 40 minutes. He was resting Zach and Darius, and while they were on the bench the Blazers held off any charges by the Lakers. By the time Mo could have subbed Zach and/or Darius back in, the game appeared under control, and he kept them down for the reasons above.

Zach and Darius having fresh legs may make the difference in Golden State. Smart move.

And Shareef did have a mini bust out in the 4th as the main option on offense. Hope it helps his mood.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> 
> And Shareef did have a mini bust out in the 4th as the main option on offense. Hope it helps his mood.


Me, too. Watching SAR last night, it's painful to see and know how good he can be _when he gets touches_. He's a guy who can put the ball on the floor, post people up, and finish at the hoop.

If he were any other position, he'd be incredibly valuable to us. As it is, it just reminds me of why we can (a) get good value for him in the summer, or (b) move Zach for good value in the summer.

Having those two guys at the same position is a nice luxury, but one that a lottery-level (or fringe playoff level) team simply can't have for long.

Ed O.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice game Blazers. Your team wanted this game more than the Lakers did for some reason. The Lakers had no intensity at all and it looked like since they were the Lakers, you guys should roll over and die. We will see next week just how good your team is. Good luck to you guys, as you will need lots of it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

dkap- why did you groan? you would prefer the Blazers to have lost? I swear some Blazer "fans" actually want the Blazers to never win anything. It's weird.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

diesel- are you serious? we won't need luck. you guys are a missed Stoudamire three from getting swept 4-0.

Go Blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> diesel- are you serious? we won't need luck. you guys are a missed Stoudamire three from getting swept 4-0.
> 
> Go Blazers


What the hell are you talking about man?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Damon shot a potentially game winning three pointer in the Blazers first meeting with the Lakers at Staples this season. If he hits that three, we'd be 3-0 vs the Lakers this year. Since I'm sure we'll beat the Lakers a week from tonight, that is why I said the Lakers are a missed Damon three away from gettin swept 4-0.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

and the comment was in response to diesel's suggestion that we would need luck to win next week. I was just pointing out that it was the LAKERS who are lucky they've beaten us at all this year.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"LAKERS who are lucky they've beaten us at all this year."

We are gnats under their feet in the playoff scheme..


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats pretty overconfident to say that they will just beat the lakers next week.But the blazers could of beaten the lakers at the staples center when they wore the red uniforms if DA just have hit that three point shot he missed near the end of that game.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> dkap- why did you groan? you would prefer the Blazers to have lost?


I groaned because this team is so woefully inconsistent. The L.A. win would have been worth getting excited about if not for its importance being negated by the N.O. loss. That's the groaner.

Dan


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This team with a dead eye shooter could be very very good next year. 

I am already excited for next year !!


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> diesel- are you serious? we won't need luck. you guys are a missed Stoudamire three from getting swept 4-0.
> 
> Go Blazers


Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha.

And the Lakers could have been undefeated this year, had all their shot went through the net.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha.
> ...


This is true for every team in the league. I think that if the Portland back court can make their shots Portland has a chance to beat the Lakers.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

this is priceless:
"Kobe is 5-20 because he's getting hacked by one of the Blazer punks every time he shoots the ball."

Lakers accusing other teams of hacking??  
Shaq hacks,backs,runs over people every game.
Korbe hacks everybody and jumps into them constantly.

You got to be kiddin' on that one bub!

P.S. to my boys..err,my Blazer punks,who loves you babee?
keep on hacking!


----------

